# Any other Tough Mudders out there



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Over 20 years ago Andrew used to ran marathons and competed in tri-athlons and other such events.

But he has been bitten by the Tough Mudder events (see https://toughmudder.co.uk/)

Basically a Tough Mudder is an endurance event series in which participants attempt 10-12-mile-long (16-19 km) military-style obstacle courses. Designed and created by British Special Forces to test mental as well as physical strength, obstacles often play on common human fears, such as fire, water, electricity and heights.

Having not trained for over 20 years, he has started slowly but is loving very minute.

His event is planned for Oct 2015 but hopes to go on a Spartan after 6 months hard training.

Is there any other Tough Mudders out there as we noticed a large number of m/h at the event in Winchester last weekend.


----------

